# keine Verbindung nach Update



## LukeP (5. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Trotz Recherche konnte ich leider keine passende Antwort finden, daher hoffe ich, jemand von euch weiss Rat!

Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich nach dem Update auf Firefox 2 keine Verbindung mehr bekomme. Anfänglich war es alternativ noch moeglich mit dem IExplorer ins Netz zu gehen, aber nachdem ich auch hier auf v7 gewechselt bin, funktioniert's auch hier nicht mehr. Soviel zum Thema 'never change a running system'. Kurioserweise habe ich testweise ein Update bei Ad-Aware durchgefuehrt & das funktioniert tadellos. Zum Router komme ich also per WLAN problemlos & auch in der Netzwerkumgebung kann ich auf andere Rechner zugreifen bzw. von anderen auch auf den betroffenen Client. Eine Desktopfirewall habe ich nicht installiert & auch die Windows-interne ist deaktiviert. Versuchsweise habe ich auch die Ports 80 & 8080 freigegeben, aber leider passiert rein gar nichts!

Ich bin fuer jeden Tipp sehr dankbar! beste Gruesse_luke


----------

